# My First Pens



## Bean_counter (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,

First I want to start and thank everyone for the helpful insight from a previous thread on what I need to get to start making pens. I made the decision to get a small kit to see if I like pen making from Amazon. It came with almost everything I need. including blanks, 10 pens and pencils, and a mandrel. I want to give a special thanks to Axeman who is sending me a drill vice so that I can drill blanks. I haven't recieved it yet, but man I can't wait to try some other woods. As you can tell my butt is HOOKED! :rofl2: 

So here is my first pen, its Rosewood that came with the kit from Amazon. I finished it with multiple coats of BLO and CA. As you can see I need some practice getting the fit just right. 

[attachment=18941]

Here is my second pen that I made for my wife. She chose the 2 blanks from the package. Its also finished in BLO and CA. I got the fit almost perfect but will still need some more practice. 

[attachment=18942]

Thanks for looking

Michael


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2013)

You are on your way to the big black vacuum hole !!!


----------



## mayortb (Feb 23, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> First I want to start and thank everyone for the helpful insight from a previous thread on what I need to get to start making pens. I made the decision to get a small kit to see if I like pen making from Amazon. It came with almost everything I need. including blanks, 10 pens and pencils, and a mandrel. I want to give a special thanks to Axeman who is sending me a drill vice so that I can drill blanks. I haven't recieved it yet, but man I can't wait to try some other woods. As you can tell my butt is HOOKED! :rofl2:
> 
> ...





Oh no another lost soul, addiction is something your wife will have to come to terms with. My wife has taken up knitting, and watching many hours of the TV channel LMN, but all good as long as the wood keeps coming in and projects keep being made. 
Terry


----------



## healeydays (Feb 23, 2013)

Great looking pens. To deal with wife issue, give her your 1st made pen. Worked for me, at least so far...


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 23, 2013)

Whatever you do, keep the 1st pen in the family. One day you'll look at it and see all manner of things in it you don't see now. Congrats, and welcome to the dark side . :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: By the way, the pens look really good.:hatsoff:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice job Michael  It's all downhill from here! 
Scott


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks yall.... I think the wife is sold on it. Something where I can get out in the shop (garage) and come in with something completed for once, lol.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 24, 2013)

Very well done for you're first's.
Your hooked now.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2013)

Congratulations on a great start


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 25, 2013)

Thx duncsuss, I appreciate the input on what to buy to get started. I picked up a delta grinder today for 70 bucks with the white wheels


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 25, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Thx duncsuss, I appreciate the input on what to buy to get started. I picked up a delta grinder today for 70 bucks with the white wheels



IMO that's a good price for a decent grinder. For video tutorials on sharpening and a whole host of other turning topics, check out John60Lucas on YouTube. John is a very accomplished turner with a good presentation. He's also rock solid on the important stuff.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 27, 2013)

nice pens Michael. Im glad that you gave turning another try. Use the lathe often and you will only get better. Teach your wife to turn and you will end up with 2 lathes......lol


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Jamie... Yeah I like doing the smaller stuff like pens. I can say oe thing pens are addicting, lol....


----------

